# New members in the Gen family, the Gen Nano kit and the Gen S kit



## Vaporesso (12/6/20)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

Do you still remember the Handcheck Gen contest? All the handcheck photos are pretty good and it's really our pleasure to see there are so many Gen users in this community
We did receive positive feedback about the Gen mod and also suggestions about the Skrr-S tank. Now we are launching 2 new members in the Gen family, offering more options for you to customize your flavor. Here come the *Gen Nano 2000mAh built-in battery* and* the Gen S Dual battery kit *


The Gen Nano mod and the Gen S mod still extend to use the previous *Axon Chip* in Gen mod. Do you still remember the highlight features from Axon Chip:

1. *Pulse mode*, boosting throughout every inhale which delivery extra flavor and clouds
2. *Power Eco mode,* helping with longer battery backup time
3. *Smart TC*: Easy but accurate temperature control
4. *DIY*: Manual settings like VW/VT//VV/CCW/Super Player


Based on the performance of the Axon chip, we do provide different tank options. the Gen Nano with GTX tank and the Gen S with NRG-S tank

The *GTX 22 tank on Gen Nano* quipped with 0.2 and 0.6 mesh coil, but you can use all GTX coils from the Target PM family in the GTX tank




The *NRG S tank on Gen S *is an updated version of the previous NRG tank on Revenger series. It comes with the GT Meshed and GT4 Meshed coil, but of course compatible with all the GT coils





Along with the Gen, Gen Nano and Gen S, which is your favorite?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (13/6/20)

I am saving for one!..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (15/6/20)

That's how the Gen family looks like

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (28/6/20)

Gen Nano would make a nice addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (2/7/20)

It's the color of summer! Lime Green!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (2/7/20)




----------



## Vaporesso (9/7/20)

Gen S TESTERS WANTED! Enter to join the event!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/7/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Gen S TESTERS WANTED! Enter to join the event!



Would gladly test this, big Vaporesso fan, have 2 x Gen mods, Xtra and Armour Pro.


----------



## Vaporesso (20/7/20)

A quick comparison between the Gen and the Gen Nano


----------



## KobusMTL (20/7/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Gen S TESTERS WANTED! Enter to join the event!



Would really love to test drive a gen S i have a PM80 and the Gen would be my next mod


----------



## Vaporesso (23/7/20)

Another round to win the Vaporesso Gen S kit! If you have an account on social media like IG or FB. You won't want to miss that


----------

